# Sertus Insurance - Any problems?



## Jack The Lad (16 Apr 2008)

Was just checking around for better deal on my car insurance. I own a 06 VW Passat 1.9 tdi comfortline, no penalty points, 6 years ncb. Wife named driver, similar stats.

FBD quoting €560 for fully comp.
Sertus quoting €361 for same!

I have to confess I've never heard of Sertus. Has anyone using them had any problems with them, for example when making a claim after an accident? Of course, not to be negative, good stories would be good to hear too!

Thanks.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (16 Apr 2008)

I have never heard of them.

Is it being arranged through a broker or online? 

Are they a Lloyd's syndicate? 

Brendan


----------



## Jack The Lad (16 Apr 2008)

I was quoted through [broken link removed] but apparently they can be accessed through most Insurance Brokers.

They are based in Galway, and have an online presence at [broken link removed] where they write -

_"Sertus Insurance is a new company, which entered the Irish personal lines insurance market in January 2004._
_It initially focused on writing private motor business selling its products through a network of approximately two hundred Insurance Brokers spread throughout Ireland. Sertus Insurance has gained over 50,000 Policyholders since its launch and purposely targets low-risk business (e.g. no high performance vehicles and no inexperienced drivers)_
_As part of its growth initiative, Sertus Insurance launched a Household insurance product in December 2006. Similar to its private motor products, the Household product contains many attractive features that are not commonly available as standard in the market._
_Its business is underwritten by the International Insurance Company of Hannover Limited (more commonly known as __Inter Hannover__), which is based in the UK. Inter Hannover is part of the huge HDI group of companies – whose head office is based in Germany. Among the many companies in the HDI group is Hannover Re, the fifth largest reinsurance company in the world._
_Similar to many other Insurers, Inter Hannover is authorised to write business in Ireland under EU law on a freedom of services basis and, as with Sertus Insurance, it is authorised in Ireland by the Financial Regulator._
_Sertus Insurance, which writes the business on behalf of Inter Hannover, is 100% Irish-owned and is managed by qualified professionals, who have been working in the Irish insurance market for more than 20 years."_


So far as I can make out they only deal with very straightforward policies (e.g. full Irish licence, minimum points, etc) and I'm guessing their business model could be described as a no-frills Ryanair style Insurance... which is why I'm interested to hear from anyone who may have dealt with them, particularly if they've had to make a claim as a result of an auto accident. The cheaper rate is fantastic, but is everything still fantastic when it comes to (literaly) the crunch?


----------



## sleepypriest (17 Apr 2008)

Jack The Lad said:


> Was just checking around for better deal on my car insurance. I own a 06 VW Passat 1.9 tdi comfortline, no penalty points, 6 years ncb. Wife named driver, similar stats.
> 
> FBD quoting €560 for fully comp.
> Sertus quoting €361 for same!
> ...


 
Recently bought by Royal Sunalliance who I am sure you have heard of.

You'll be safe enough with Sertus


----------



## ailbhe (18 Apr 2008)

Sertus have been around for a few years. Their policy is far from no-frills as it has all the extras (breakdown, legal expenses, driving other cars up to a 2litre, step back bonus protection). We have used them quite a bit and had a few claims with them and these have always been settled quickly so I wouldn't worry about placing business with them.
I work for a brokers and Sertus is through brokers only which may be why a lot of people haven't heard of them.


----------



## Jack The Lad (18 Apr 2008)

Thank you both for the info. Asking around locally I have also been getting an overall positive vibe about Sertus.

Looks like I'll be doing business with them.


----------

